
Ask HN: When did you reach 1000 karma? - webmaven
So, I achieved 1000 karma two days ago after being on the site for almost ten years (I wasn&#x27;t really trying).<p>These are the two posts that pushed me over:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13373198<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13373051<p>What occasioned your crossing of this milestone?
======
beat
I have no idea. Mine will probably break 7000 soon.

Want high karma? Make some really, really popular comments on top posts. Make
them early in the life of the post, so as hundreds of comments accumulate,
yours is at or near the top. A good response to what becomes the top comment
also works.

Comment a lot, and have interesting things to say.

~~~
webmaven
_> Want high karma?_

Not really, which is why I asked about 1k, a relatively low milestone.

